
The Fair Price Of A Bitcoin Is Zero - brown9-2
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-fair-price-of-a-bitcoin-is-zero-2013-12
======
oxalo
Seems like the author is trying really hard to make Bitcoin fit current
monetary theories rather than allowing the possibility that Bitcoin could
break them.

